# I almost have my black belt in JKD!



## PantsGoBrown (Feb 9, 2010)

Feel free to ask any questions or critique.


----------



## Tom Bleecker (Feb 9, 2010)

Brilliant!  I want to train with you guys!  You're the real deal of JKD!  Now that you have your black belt in JKD, you'll be promoted to Grandmaster in no time!


----------



## Nolerama (Feb 10, 2010)

Are you serious?

Looking at the youtube comment exchange... I'm LOLing.


----------



## James Kovacich (Feb 11, 2010)

PantsGoBrown said:


> Feel free to ask any questions or critique.


 Since your asking for it, I've got both "critique and question" for you.

Real funny making fun of JKD over the net. You and your boy both suck. Thats all we saw. You got more?


----------



## ap Oweyn (Feb 11, 2010)

Ugh.  Judging it as actual instruction in a martial art is utterly pointless.  I'm guessing it was intended to be comedy.  But, honestly, it was pretty awful on that front as well.


----------



## Laoshi77 (Feb 22, 2010)

They give out belts now in JKD?


----------



## ap Oweyn (Feb 22, 2010)

No


----------



## Kolton (Feb 23, 2010)

This is rediculas, do you not have anything better to do with your time?


----------

